

Tragically Well Known - theoneill
http://metadeveloper.blogspot.com/2008/07/tragically-well-known.html

======
mechanical_fish
I wouldn't assume, as this author suggests, that PG and Spolsky are blogging
less frequently because of the tenor of their reception. Perhaps they're just
_really busy_.

One of them is running a company and a popular site while composing a new
version of Lisp, the other is running a company and a weekly podcast while co-
developing a site... And those are just their _publicly known_ activities.

------
PieSquared
Heheh. What's a metadeveloper? A developer who develops developers?

Also, I'm not surprised that people like PG or Joel get annoyed at the "barbs
that get thrown at them". I imagine that writing essays (or blog posts) takes
considerable effort; so, then, I would be rather upset if I had been put so
much effort and care into something, just to have someone say: "Stop being
fanboys! Let me call bullshit on PG this time. Etc Etc Etc." It's just rude,
and unpleasant to readers _and_ writers. I try to be a bit more considerate
when disagreeing.

